# 14-2-2



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Anyone use the 14-2-2 at all. Since the 08 code states that pretty much anything that is not ground faulted must be arc fault protected, or is everyone just pulling multiple 14-2 home runs?


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

mikeg_05 said:


> Anyone use the 14-2-2 at all. Since the 08 code states that pretty much anything that is not ground faulted must be arc fault protected, or is everyone just pulling multiple 14-2 home runs?


Apparently many suppliers are not stocking 14-2-2. I talked to the southwire rep in this area of NC and he says their is no demand for it here. The only issue I see with it is box fill but it certainly seems like a viable way to do things. Pull two 14-2-2 cables and you have 4 homeruns-- not bad esp. on long pulls.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I think the main problem with it is it's only good for home runs. It makes sense but I don't see it being that popular unless your doing lot and lots of houses.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I think the main problem with it is it's only good for home runs. It makes sense but I don't see it being that popular unless your doing lot and lots of houses.[/QUOTE
> 
> yeah its too bad, because anything that makes pulling home runs eaiser and take less time is excellent in my book:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I could see limited use for bath fan switch legs when the fan has an exhaust, a light, and a night light. 3 switch legs in one cable, along with the noodle, could speed things up.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I could see limited use for bath fan switch legs when the fan has an exhaust, a light, and a night light. 3 switch legs in one cable, along with the noodle, could speed things up.


That's how I use up my scraps of 14-2-2 and 12-2-2.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

1 coil lasts a life time. Almost.

we always called it 14/4-12/4 etc... Took a minute to figyaah' what Y'all were saying.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

leland said:


> 1 coil lasts a life time. Almost.
> 
> we always called it 14/4-12/4 etc... Took a minute to figyaah' what Y'all were saying.


 
There's a difference between nn-2-2 and nn-4.

Color Code for 2-2 Conductor Cable is Black, White, Red, and White with Red Stripe.
Color Code for 4 Conductor Cable is Black, Red, Blue and White.

Very minor but important difference.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Gotcha, I have not seen the NM with the stripe, only the MC.
Thanks for the explanation!:thumbsup:

Regional: MC "Super 8" = Bk,R,Bl,3 Neuts striped,green &green yellow for Iso Grd.

So seperate Neutral, 2 AFCI ckts. business as usual. No?


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

leland said:


> Gotcha, I have not seen the NM with the stripe, only the MC.
> Thanks for the explanation!:thumbsup:
> 
> Regional: MC "Super 8" = Bk,R,Bl,3 Neuts striped,green &green yellow for Iso Grd.
> ...


oooo:thumbup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I use it where I have a 3-way and single pole at both ends of a space. This lets me bring the travelers as well as a constant hot and neutral in one cable. 
I always have some on the truck.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

At my previous company (primarily residential new construction) we had been using 14-2-2 since '99 NEC and AFCIs started.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I use it where I have a 3-way and single pole at both ends of a space. This lets me bring the travelers as well as a constant hot and neutral in one cable.
> I always have some on the truck.



Do you keep a roll of 14-2-2 and a roll of 12-2-2 with you most of the time?


----------



## chefsparky (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey where can I get a roll of 14-2-2 ? sounds like it would work well in a remodel on a 2 story house:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

chefsparky said:


> Hey where can I get a roll of 14-2-2 ? sounds like it would work well in a remodel on a 2 story house:thumbup:


Supply house.


----------



## chefsparky (Mar 22, 2008)

Can it be ordered not on my local supply house web site? I looked it up on southwire kinda pricey huh?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

chefsparky said:


> Can it be ordered not on my local supply house web site?


Huh?


----------



## chefsparky (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks like I will have to call them in the morning and see about ordering it.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

chefsparky said:


> Can it be ordered not on my local supply house web site? I looked it up on southwire kinda pricey huh?


Pricey yes. It is primarily worth it for the labor savings.
While it's available here at decent supply houses, it's not
commonplace.

I love using the stuff when it is called for such as the
reasons cited above. The usual reasons being it's easier
to run two AFCI circuits with one cable, fewer grounds
in the panel, carry the hot and travelers through
multiple boxes.

If you don't save time by using it, it may not be 
worth it, even though I'd like to see it be more
commonly available.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

*pricey*

I'll say it's pricey. 59 cents a foot at Home Depot here for 12-2-2, compared to 21 cents a foot for 12-2. More than double the price of 12-2 and there is less wire to pay for, (only one ground). My supply stores are even more expensive. I do wish it was more readily available though. Sometimes that is definitely the way to go.
Another thing I've noticed in the last year or two is that #4thhn is cheaper than #4 bare solid copper. Irks me.


----------



## Elec Tek (Jan 28, 2008)

Cutler Hammer CH has 15 and 20 amp double pole afci breakers.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

how much them bad motha's:2guns:


----------



## volty (Jan 14, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I could see limited use for bath fan switch legs when the fan has an exhaust, a light, and a night light. 3 switch legs in one cable, along with the noodle, could speed things up.


Can 200.7(C)(1) get us around 200.7(C)(2)? As a return to the switched outlet?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

volty said:


> Can 200.7(C)(1) get us around 200.7(C)(2)? As a return to the switched outlet?


200.7(C)(2) is about 3-ways. Running 14-2-2 between 3 switches and a fan/light/heat combo isn't about 3-ways.

200.7(C)(1) looks like it gives the OK to redentify one of the whites as a hot.


----------



## volty (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, I guess feeding up to that fan is cool, I think of switch legs as feeding to a switch and return, but I know it's used differently here and there. And what I call legs, NEC calls loops.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

volty said:


> Yeah, I guess feeding up to that fan is cool, I think of switch legs as feeding to a switch and return, but I know it's used differently here and there. And what I call legs, NEC calls loops.


If I feed the switch with power (which I do 99.999% of the time) I call them legs. If I feed the light (or whatever) with power first, then it's a loop down to the switch and back.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> If I feed the switch with power (which I do 99.999% of the time) I call them legs. If I feed the light (or whatever) with power first, then it's a loop down to the switch and back.


Hench Switch Loop and a Switch Leg:thumbup:


----------



## volty (Jan 14, 2009)

Allright. You guys convinced me, loops they are!:thumbsup:


----------



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

I also use it for AC condensing units run the Ac feed and the service outlet in 1 run. Upstairs attic for fan coils run fan feed and service outlet and light with other.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

sherman said:


> I also use it for AC condensing units run the Ac feed and the service outlet in 1 run. Upstairs attic for fan coils run fan feed and service outlet and light with other.


Technically I think you could do that with 3 wire assuming you are presently only doing it with #12 & 14 awg fused at 20 and 15A respectively.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have only seen one person use 14-2-2. I've been seeing it at supply houses for several years now.


----------

